# my phone has melted



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

This is a bit of  WTF thing here. because i left my phone charging for a few hours from my computer and i[ve just gone to use it and found that not only has it not charged, but the usb connector has melted and came apart when i pulled it out of the phone. and unsupprisingly it won't charge now cause there's damage to the phone as well. melted round the top, cameras is fucked. only got the damn thing in January.

when i go into the shop to complain, how is this going to be construed as my fault so they don't have to replace the phone?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> This is a bit of  WTF thing here. because i left my phone charging for a few hours from my computer and i[ve just gone to use it and found that not only has it not charged, but the usb connector has melted and came apart when i pulled it out of the phone. and unsupprisingly it won't charge now cause there's damage to the phone as well. melted round the top, cameras is fucked. only got the damn thing in January.
> 
> when i go into the shop to complain, how is this going to be construed as my fault so they don't have to replace the phone?



Are you using the charger that came with it?

I'd hit the roof. It's a blatant fire hazard. That said you shouldn't really be charging from your USB ports, so I may not mention that bit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> This is a bit of  WTF thing here. because i left my phone charging for a few hours from my computer and i[ve just gone to use it and found that not only has it not charged, but the usb connector has melted and came apart when i pulled it out of the phone. and unsupprisingly it won't charge now cause there's damage to the phone as well. melted round the top, cameras is fucked. only got the damn thing in January.
> 
> when i go into the shop to complain, how is this going to be construed as my fault so they don't have to replace the phone?


go down the shop with your smoke detector in one hand and the melted phone in the other.


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Are you using the charger that came with it?
> 
> I'd hit the roof. It's a blatant fire hazard. That said you shouldn't really be charging from your USB ports, so I may not mention that bit.



probably not, but tbh, i have no idea. i have a cable in the side of my lappy and the phone gets plugged into it, the ecigs get plugged into it. kindle gets plugged into it. 4 other devices in the past couple of days. and they are working fine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> probably not, but tbh, i have no idea. i have a cable in the side of my lappy and the phone gets plugged into it, the ecigs get plugged into it. kindle gets plugged into it. 4 other devices in the past couple of days. and they are working fine.


yeh. but for the ease of sorting this out i would simply say 'i was charging my phone and look what the bloody fuck happened to it'.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 1, 2016)

There is no reason not to charge form a USB port. Phones should be able to detect the type of power provided and deal with it. My phone even asks if I'd like to use a PC USB connection for data or just for charging.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 1, 2016)

As above. Tell them you were using the supplied charger, and if the port is melted, it might be no harm to tickle the end of the charger connector with a flame.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> probably not, but tbh, i have no idea. i have a cable in the side of my lappy and the phone gets plugged into it, the ecigs get plugged into it. kindle gets plugged into it. 4 other devices in the past couple of days. and they are working fine.



I'd get yourself a decent wall adapter. It should also mean your devices charge faster.

Back to your problem if you can hide the evidence I would or they will use that to get out of it. We hear about ecig fires a bit, but tbh it can be any device with usb charging and a cheaper charger.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> This is a bit of  WTF thing here. because i left my phone charging for a few hours from my computer and i[ve just gone to use it and found that not only has it not charged, but the usb connector has melted and came apart when i pulled it out of the phone. and unsupprisingly it won't charge now cause there's damage to the phone as well. melted round the top, cameras is fucked. only got the damn thing in January.
> 
> when i go into the shop to complain, how is this going to be construed as my fault so they don't have to replace the phone?


what sort of phone is it? this quick and dirty search suggests there are some issues with melting phones, see whether you can find out whether your make / model has registered any issues around battery overheating while charging


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2016)

It wasn't in the sun, too, was it? It's bloody hot today (not that you'd mention this if you took it back and best not to incriminate yourself if it was).


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Are you using the charger that came with it?
> 
> I'd hit the roof. It's a blatant fire hazard. That said you shouldn't really be charging from your USB ports, so I may not mention that bit.




phone was supplied with a usb cable for charging. so i plugged it into a usb port like i do with everything else. why is that a problem?


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

two sheds said:


> It wasn't in the sun, too, was it? It's bloody hot today (not that you'd mention this if you took it back and best not to incriminate yourself if it was).



nope. just sitting on the desk. exactly the same way i've charged it since i got it


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> nope. just sitting on the desk. exactly the same way i've charged it since i got it



Ah yes I understand (taps nose).


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what sort of phone is it? this quick and dirty search suggests there are some issues with melting phones, see whether you can find out whether your make / model has registered any issues around battery overheating while charging



rook -- ee's 'my first smartphone'.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> phone was supplied with a usb cable for charging. so i plugged it into a usb port like i do with everything else. why is that a problem?



Fair enough. I've read on various e-cig forums that it's not the best thing to do as often USB ports don't supply the required power and this could cause problems. However I can't find anything on google to back that up, so I'll withdraw it.

Anyway I'd take the phone in and kick up a massive stink that they could have burnt your house down and not mention the charging cable you were using.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Fair enough. I've read on various e-cig forums that it's not the best thing to do as often USB ports don't supply the required power and this could cause problems. However I can't find anything on google to back that up, so I'll withdraw it.
> 
> Anyway I'd take the phone in and kick up a massive stink that they could have burnt your house down and not mention the charging cable you were using.


yeh what i said


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I'd get yourself a decent wall adapter. It should also mean your devices charge faster.
> 
> Back to your problem if you can hide the evidence I would or they will use that to get out of it. We hear about ecig fires a bit, but tbh it can be any device with usb charging and a cheaper charger.



i can't justify buying more kit so stuff will charge a bit faster. (i can't afford to replace a cheap phone) anyway, wouldn't that be more likely to cause an issue like this than using a usb port?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2016)

toggle said:


> i can't justify buying more kit so stuff will charge a bit faster. (i can't afford to replace a cheap phone) anyway, wouldn't that be more likely to cause an issue like this than using a usb port?



It probably is the charging bit in the phone and you need to kick up hell. I was just suggesting how they may try and get out of it.

USB devices should only draw the power they need so if you were to buy more kit, then that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## toggle (Jun 1, 2016)

i'm considering going in and dropping it on the counter lunchtime tomorrow. the shop is always packed then. and will be even more so this week


----------



## toggle (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally got in to town this morning. The lad in the shop was curious as hell, he'd never seen one melt before. I got offered a temporary phone while it was repaired. I suggested that since it was a very cheap phone, we could both work out that fixing the connector and replacing the case would cost more than replacing the phone, so could we skip the whole thing and just go straight to where we both knew it would end. lad speaks to manager, manager says OK and i got a new phone. whole process took 10 mins.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2016)

toggle said:


> Finally got in to town this morning. The lad in the shop was curious as hell, he'd never seen one melt before. I got offered a temporary phone while it was repaired. I suggested that since it was a very cheap phone, we could both work out that fixing the connector and replacing the case would cost more than replacing the phone, so could we skip the whole thing and just go straight to where we both knew it would end. lad speaks to manager, manager says OK and i got a new phone. whole process took 10 mins.



I'd be wary about taking the exact same model when I know its a fire hazard. Keep an eye on it, and try not to charge it when you're asleep overnight.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 9, 2016)

Didn't some iPhones catch fire?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, when they were placed under people's pillows while charging.

Why you'd do that in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, when they were placed under people's pillows while charging.
> 
> Why you'd do that in the first place is beyond me.


I've done it when I've needed the alarm but not wanting to disturb my wife. I've never had a fire. Well, not from charging a phone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 9, 2016)

How you're still alive is a mystery.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> How you're still alive is a mystery.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> How you're still alive is a mystery.


God probably doesn't want Heaven to become a disaster area just yet.


----------

